# Labour/after the birth?



## katie peake (Sep 6, 2016)

Hey all.
Im a first time mum and have had diabetes for 17 years now and im Just looking for some answers to questions that are rattling my brain  
The main question is after the birth how long am I likely to be in hospital for? So how much stuff should I pack in a hospital bag?
I've got four weeks until I'm being induced and I'm getting nervous now :') 
Thank you in advance for any replies x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi katie, welcome to the forum  As a single bloke I can't offer any advice, but just wanted to wish you well and hope that everything goes smoothly for you  Hopefully, one of our mums will be along to share their experiences  How has the pregnancy been so far for you?


----------



## Cleo (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello Katie and welcome 
To be honest I think it really depends on the circumstances - there's no hard and fast rule.

I have a 2.5 yr old and a 3 week old baby (born at the same hosp).  With my first I had an emcs and was in hosp for 4 nights - mainly to establish breast feeding and recover from the CS.   With my second I was in hosp for 2 nights.  

Do you live close to the hosp ? And /
Or do you have a birthing partner who can bring stuff for you ?.  I'd pack for 2-3
Nights and take it from there.  

Hoping all goes well for you - you're almost there !


----------



## Nicola16 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi Katie! 

I haven't had any experience yet but like you am not far off - all the advice I've read agrees with Cleo, pack for 3 or 4 nights and then go from there.

All the best x


----------



## Brakersx (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi Katie I'm due in 3 weeks and I have been told to pack for 5 nights and if I need more then someone would have to come home and grab it ( so pack the extra bag ready ) so they could get it and bring it back to you At hospital ❤️ With diabetes they make sure you and baby are completely fine before leaving midwifes said they don't ' rush you off home ' as it were !!! This is my first baby too so just going from what I have been told by my hospital ... I'm the exact same now !!! Nervous and excited and nervous all again !!! Take care xx


----------



## katie peake (Sep 9, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hi katie, welcome to the forum  As a single bloke I can't offer any advice, but just wanted to wish you well and hope that everything goes smoothly for you  Hopefully, one of our mums will be along to share their experiences  How has the pregnancy been so far for you?



Thank you for your reply.
It's been a bit up and down but that isn't helped by a specialist I saw that wasn't my usual doctor. Things are going better now and it's only 4 weeks till I'm being induced


----------



## katie peake (Sep 9, 2016)

Cleo said:


> Hello Katie and welcome
> To be honest I think it really depends on the circumstances - there's no hard and fast rule.
> 
> I have a 2.5 yr old and a 3 week old baby (born at the same hosp).  With my first I had an emcs and was in hosp for 4 nights - mainly to establish breast feeding and recover from the CS.   With my second I was in hosp for 2 nights.
> ...


Thank you for your reply.
I live 20minutes away from the hospital but my partner can collect extras if needs be  I've packed for three days but that seems like so much stuff...I feel like I'm being silly because I have so many bags ( 2 big 1 small) for me and my baby.


----------



## katie peake (Sep 9, 2016)

Brakersx said:


> Hi Katie I'm due in 3 weeks and I have been told to pack for 5 nights and if I need more then someone would have to come home and grab it ( so pack the extra bag ready ) so they could get it and bring it back to you At hospital ❤️ With diabetes they make sure you and baby are completely fine before leaving midwifes said they don't ' rush you off home ' as it were !!! This is my first baby too so just going from what I have been told by my hospital ... I'm the exact same now !!! Nervous and excited and nervous all again !!! Take care xx


Thank you for your reply. I've never been so excited but nervous at the same time. I've packed two bags which is 3 or 4 days ish and will leave my partner instructions or where everything is just in case I need more then. 
I hope all goes ok for you too...let me know how you get on if you like?  Always looking for t1 diabetics to talk to as I don't know any so would be fab to know how you get on x


----------



## Brakersx (Sep 9, 2016)

katie peake said:


> Thank you for your reply. I've never been so excited but nervous at the same time. I've packed two bags which is 3 or 4 days ish and will leave my partner instructions or where everything is just in case I need more then.
> I hope all goes ok for you too...let me know how you get on if you like?  Always looking for t1 diabetics to talk to as I don't know any so would be fab to know how you get on x







Yes Hun same don't know many diabetics at all , especially pregnant ones !! Yeah I feel like I have over packed but I'd rather over than under but I suppose you'll never know until you get there , I have 3 weeks left which is scary and exciting and nervous for the induction itself , yes will keep you updated and same for you be great to see how you get on ! Yeah I'll be doing the same lol he will be left certains bags to know what to grab ! Xxx


----------



## grainger (Sep 17, 2016)

Hey, Just wanted to say good luck. I was in hospital for a total of 5 days 4 nights - went in on the Thurs afternoon, had my little munchkin on the sat evening and sent home on the Monday early evening.
Everyone and every hospital is different. Don't worry about taking too much or too little . Just try and enjoy the process!


----------

